# First HTC Sense 3.5 ROM



## SPD (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like we got our first Sense 3.5 ROM ported over to the Desire HD. Wonder how soon the Thunderbolt will get to see this.

http://www.androidguys.com/2011/09/02/htc-sense-35-ported-desire-hd/


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hopefully soon. I like to try it.

Sent from my GooPhone 3G via Tapatalk


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

I always liked vanilla Android until Sense 3.0 came out and now I am hooked.


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't decide if I like it or not lol.


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

I for one can't wait sense 3.0 was enough to get me off aosp..hoping sense 3.5 is just as good


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

Possibly this weekend. BAMF'D.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Can't wait for a TB port

Sent from my BAMF 2.4 Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow..AOSP got me right now but if Sense gets better, I may just be back..Come on Devs..Hook it up..LOL


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I actually like that a lot! Much better homescreen than any current version.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## mrchu001 (Jul 23, 2011)

I really hope we get to see this on the TB!!


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

"mrchu001 said:


> I really hope we get to see this on the TV!!


I doubt that we will see this on television....


----------



## superchilpil (Jul 11, 2011)

"Trenton said:


> I doubt that we will see this on television....


You didn't hear about that new HTC TV they came out with? Some of us lucky people have one


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

That is sexy. I bounce from cm7 to bamf constantly lol


----------



## mrchu001 (Jul 23, 2011)

superchilpil said:


> You didn't hear about that new HTC TV they came out with? Some of us lucky people have one


it was a typo.. -__-' stupid autocorrect.....haha


----------



## jaymccoubrey (Jul 26, 2011)

"mrchu001 said:


> it was a typo.. -__-' stupid autocorrect.....haha


Dam I want a HTC tv


----------

